# Utiliser un vrai micro avec Ipod touch 2G



## grandwazoo (10 Décembre 2008)

Il semble qu'il existe une solution pour utiliser autre chose qu'un casque micro pour enregistrer avec l'ipod touch 2G. Si vous voulez faire des enregistrements de qualité excellente, il faut utiliser un vrai micro type shure ou autre et utiliser ce câble à l'origine destiné à l'ipod 4g et 5g :
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=250226
Il suffit d'utiliser la fiche video (fiche jaune) comme entrée micro.  Les micros ont souvent des fiches mini jack, il faut alors se débrouiller avec des adaptateurs. J'essaye ça et je vous le confirmerai.


----------



## grandwazoo (10 Décembre 2008)

eh ben ça marche avec un câble av prévu pour les ipod 4g 5g ! mais aussi avec n'importe quel câble mini-jack/3 cinch blanc rouge jaune A CONDITION d'inverser la fiche jaune avec la fiche rouge (donc, il faut brancher le micro au cinch rouge, merci apple !). J'ai donc branché un micro normal et l'enregistrement audio est excellent, meilleur qu'avec un micro-casque. Il faut cependant brancher le micro Et l'ouvrir (on) AVANT de lancer l'appli enregistreuse (par exemple italk, gratuite). Vous pouvez même mettre un preampli micro entre le mic et l'ipod touch 2G afin de gérer le gain d'entrée ou d'ajouter des effets.


----------



## kojack38 (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Juste pour confirmer qu'avec un casque+micro intégré je confirme que le micro fonctionne avec Fring et Shazam par exemple.
Il faut juste bien connecter le casque micro avant de mettre sous tension le Touch pour que le micro soit bien détecté par le touch et donc reconnu après par les logiciels.
Il s'agit d'un modèle simple avec connecteur jack 3 parties acheté 10$ dans rue de Chinatown à New York, pour le coup bonne affaire car ça fonctionne.
Testé en Voip avec les identifiants de Free, qualité parfaite


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

kojack38 a dit:


> Il s'agit d'un modèle simple avec connecteur jack 3 parties acheté 10$ dans rue de Chinatown à New York, pour le coup bonne affaire car ça fonctionne.



Gloups, c'est ce qu'il me faut!

Si quelqu'un trouve la même chôse en France ou en Belgique, qu'il n'hésite pas a en parle, ce serait tres sympa!


----------



## grandwazoo (30 Janvier 2009)

ça, ça marche très bien avec l'ipod touch 2G (voip, mémo,...)son excellent pour le prix et en plus on garde son casque.
http://cgi.ebay.fr/3-5mm-Adaptateur...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

J'adhere completement! C'est commandé 

J'espere que la qualité du son en vaut la peine.


----------



## grandwazoo (31 Janvier 2009)

N'oublie pas de toujours brancher la fiche avant de lancer le logiciel. Il semble qu'il y ait un bug dans la 2.2 (non corrigé dans la 2.2.1) donc attendons une mise à jour..


----------



## tomawan (3 Février 2010)

grandwazoo a dit:


> eh ben ça marche avec un câble av prévu pour les ipod 4g 5g ! mais aussi avec n'importe quel câble mini-jack/3 cinch blanc rouge jaune A CONDITION d'inverser la fiche jaune avec la fiche rouge (donc, il faut brancher le micro au cinch rouge, merci apple !). J'ai donc branché un micro normal et l'enregistrement audio est excellent, meilleur qu'avec un micro-casque. Il faut cependant brancher le micro Et l'ouvrir (on) AVANT de lancer l'appli enregistreuse (par exemple italk, gratuite). Vous pouvez même mettre un preampli micro entre le mic et l'ipod touch 2G afin de gérer le gain d'entrée ou d'ajouter des effets.



je viens de lire votre expérience, elle m'intéresse beaucoup, simplement pouvez-vous être (ne le prenez pas mal) un petit peu plus clair quant aux adaptateurs et branchements?
Merci beaucoup !
Je sais que cette discussion date d'il y a plus d'un an, mais j'espère que vous répondrez vite, monsieur l'expert!


----------



## fabe38 (15 Février 2010)

Salut

J'utilise mon micro Røde Nt4 sur mon iPodTouch V1 par l'intermédiaire d'un iVoice Pro de Macally.
Cela fonctionne.
l'iVoice fonctionne également tout seul.
Certaines appli ne passent pas du tout, mais la plupart sont OK.
Si vous êtes intéressé pour enregistrer avec l'iPodTouch de première génération, allez faire un tour sur ce fil que j'ai créé sur ArteRadio:
http://www.arteradio.com/forum/posts/list/126317.page

Cependant, tout n'est pas rose, j'ai un soucis avec la mémoire tampon qui sature vite en enregistrement de haute qualité.
Savez vous si il existe une application qui permet de gérer ça sur cet iPod?
Avec un tableau de bord personnalisé de Cydia, je peux "tuer" des processus qui pompent de la mémoire, mais c'est insuffisant.


----------



## babaorum (26 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, desolé de remonter ce sujet mais j'ai acheter un micro et je n'ai toujours pas compris comment le brancher à mon Ipod 2G. en effet j'ai un probléme avec les branchement, les adaptateurs à utiliser, les cables. Pour info mon micro a une sortie de même type que les écouteurs d'Ipod. (Et non il ne marche pas quand je le branche directement)


----------



## gillesjudice (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjours tout le monde (ou bonsoir)  j'ai trouvé ceci comme cable : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H2169ZM/A

seulement, c'est un peu cher...vous ne savez pas si il y a moyen d'acheter un produit equivalent, qui propose donc bien de pouvoir enregistrer sa gratte dans la machine tout en écoutant en 'live' par casque, mais en moins cher?

Sans compter que je ne suis même pas sur que cela fonctionne avec mon ipod touch.

merci si quelqu'un à une info


----------

